# Costco's 6v Golf Cart Batteries?



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I just purchased a pair of Costco's 6V batteries. I was really there to buy 2 12V, but saw that the 6V were only $12 more each. Does anyone here have any experience with them?
I am really hoping that they hold a charge as well as the Trojan's everyone raves about.
The Trojan's were a bit out of my price range, so I'm hoping these were the next best thing.









--Greg


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used the Costco batts for 2 yrs now and have been happy. Can't compare them to Trojan because I'm cheap









They are made by Johnson Controls, who is a rather large battery manufacturer.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Costco usually has very good batteries so you should be in good shape. Our Costco doesn't carry the 6V so I had to pay more for the Trojans but a few years ago when I got mine they were only $90 each.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

MJRey said:


> I've used the Costco batts for 2 yrs now and have been happy. Can't compare them to Trojan because I'm cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've have good luck with their 12V batteries, so expect the same from the 6V.









I will be heading out for some dry camping this coming weekend, so I will give them a good test run.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lots of the Toy Hauler guys I chat with use them and swear by them. Best of all if within a year you have a problem, exchange them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've heard nothing but good reviews about them as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LIke Y-guys said...you can always take them back if needed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got a set last spring and they worked well last summer. Need to have them a couple of three seasons to see how they hold up but so far I am happy with the performance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What was the price difference between Costco's 6v and the Trojan model?

Which Trojan model were you looking at?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Question...

I'm thinking of finally going the 6V route myself. If I do, do I need to increase the gauge of cable between the batteries? Or can I use the same cables I have now?

I known, I know...wired in series instead of parallel.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug you should be fine, do you know what gauge wire you currently have? If its about the same as what comes from Keystone you should be ok.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Question...
> 
> I'm thinking of finally going the 6V route myself. If I do, do I need to increase the gauge of cable between the batteries? Or can I use the same cables I have now?
> 
> ...


I used the same wire that was currently there (6AWG). The cable I purchased to link the 2 batteries together is 4AWG. I'm assuming that mixing the 2 different guage wire is not going to be a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Question...
> 
> I'm thinking of finally going the 6V route myself. If I do, do I need to increase the gauge of cable between the batteries? Or can I use the same cables I have now?
> 
> ...


Going to do some boondocking this summer? Be warned...once you do, you won't want to go back to full service sites.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What was the price difference between Costco's 6v and the Trojan model?
> 
> Which Trojan model were you looking at?


The Costco 6V were ~$75 each. The Trojan T-105 were up ~$130 and the T-125 was at ~$175


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> What was the price difference between Costco's 6v and the Trojan model?
> 
> Which Trojan model were you looking at?


The Costco 6V were ~$75 each. The Trojan T-105 were up ~$130 and the T-125 was at ~$175
[/quote]

Wow...I paid $125 for my T-125's 2 years ago.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What was the price difference between Costco's 6v and the Trojan model?
> 
> Which Trojan model were you looking at?


The Costco 6V were ~$75 each. The Trojan T-105 were up ~$130 and the T-125 was at ~$175
[/quote]

Wow...I paid $125 for my T-125's 2 years ago.
[/quote]
Take care of them, they're getting to be slightly more valuable than gold!

Those costco batts were ~$67 2 years ago


----------

